

Ask HN: Have you used Appcelerator Titanium for mobile or desktop dev? - BjornW

I stumbled upon the cross-platform development tools by Appcelerator (http://www.appcelerator.com/) and I'm currently playing with it to see if I can use to build a cross-platform semi offline/online application for bands and artists.<p>I was wondering if anybody else has been using it and I would like to know what your experience is in using it.
======
codeslinger
I haven't used it for a production app, but I will say that it kicks AIR's ass
with regards to CPU and memory usage. Titanium has way lower resource
utilization for the same app as compared to Adobe AIR.

